# Chinese spare rib marinade?



## larry_stewart (Feb 24, 2010)

I know this may be an odd request from a vegetarian, but what is the marinade , sauce ( whatever) that is used to make chinese spare ribs ( restaurant style) ?

Just curious,

larry


----------



## Hoot (Feb 24, 2010)

I have used this recipe a couple times. 
Chinese Spareribs #5 with Teriyaki Glaze Recipe : Tyler Florence : Food Network
It's pretty good. Chinese 5 spice powder can be very different brand to brand, so it might take some experimentation to find just the flavor you are after.


----------



## Claire (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't have the recipe (it is sweet for my taste) but if I remember from my old Hawaii days it was called something like char sui, it might help you look it up.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 28, 2010)

Larry, I have been looking into making it myself when the weather gets warmer. But so far I have not tried. 

This might be a good place to start. Cookbook:Cha Shao - Wikibooks, collection of open-content textbooks


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure a Chinese spare rib marinade would have some amount of Hoisin Sauce in it.


----------



## 97guns (Mar 2, 2010)

absolutely hoisin sauce, this thread is right up my alley. i love bbqing char sui ribs, you dont need a recipe just throw stuff together. the key to having good char sui is to add a ton of sugar, once you think theres enough add some more. i usually like to do them up with country style ribs or pork butt, i salt the raw meat first. my marinade is more like a dry rubb because there is very little liquid in it. its hoisin sauce. a little soy sauce, a good amount of garlic powder, a ton of sugar(min 3 cups for 5 #),  a little bit os liquid smoke and a couple drops of red food coloring to make it look authentic. i rub on the mixure and let it marinade overnight, a ton of liquid comes out and i reserve that and cook it down to a glaze. once the ribs are almost done on the bbq i glaze them over.

so thats the long of how to do it for a carnivore, i suppose if your vegan you could throw the ingrediants together and cook in a sauce pan with a touch of water for the right consistancy.


----------



## SusieQTX (Apr 5, 2010)

I've never been to China, but did you know that in Korea, they cut the ribs the other way so that each piece has a little round piece of bone in it? They call it Kal-bay and it is considered quite the treat. Folks make it for holidays.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 5, 2010)

I like to do; Soy, brown sugar, white vinegar, ginger, ornage juice, garlic, crushed red pepper, green onion and cilantro. Little bit of fish sauce helps too.


----------



## 97guns (Apr 5, 2010)

SusieQTX said:


> I've never been to China, but did you know that in Korea, they cut the ribs the other way so that each piece has a little round piece of bone in it? They call it Kal-bay and it is considered quite the treat. Folks make it for holidays.


 

i think its spelled kal-bi. i get it when i go to hawaii and there are a couple of buffets here locally that make it pretty good. one of the buffets is a bbq joint where you bbq your own meats right on your table, not bad deals for around $8-$10 for all you can eat beef ribs considering its around $15 a plate in hawaii but for some reason the hawaii stuff is da bomb.


----------



## SusieQTX (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, that is how you spell it.


----------

